# Mystery flashing light on news flash



## bradzx (Mar 10, 2012)

> PHOENIX -- A large, fleeting flash of light that appeared in the darkened skies over the northwestern edge of metropolitan Phoenix remains a mystery.
> The ball of light that looked like an explosion was captured by a traffic camera on Interstate 17 around 4:45 a.m. Thursday and happened to be broadcast by KSAZ-TV when the station showed footage of the roadway during a report on the morning's commute.
> The two electric utilities that serve metro Phoenix say they didn't have any reports of electric transformer explosions that might explain the flash.
> Damon Gross, a spokesman for Arizona Public Service, says a blown fuse on a transformer can produce a flash, but he said the utility had no such report Thursday morning.
> ...



Hmm...don't get me wrong.  I don't think this is about "UFO" when mostly people think.  To me, it look like firework or something they make complete wrong and burst the light make them blind when front of burst of light.  At least they have sunglasses, that will be safe.  So it just happen on News flash.  Tell me your penny in your thought.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/10/flashing-phoenix-lights-a_n_1336382.html?ncid=webmail1


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 10, 2012)

It's penny for your thought not tell me your penny in your thought.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2012)

It's just the UFO coming back to pick up Tom Cruise


----------



## bradzx (Mar 10, 2012)

OH sorry for mistake.  Thank for help me, Pyro.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, look! The aliens finally took me seriously when I said I didn't want to live on this planet anymore!

I'm free!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 13, 2012)

That's ridiculous. Aliens don't existheeeeeeeeyyy..... What's that green and black watch shaped thing in my backyard? WAAAAUGH!!! It attached itself to my wrist and I can't get it off! 
/jokes


----------



## exangel (Mar 14, 2012)

hey,
this isn't the first time something like this has happened.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Lights

I was living in central Arizona when the 1997 event happened.


----------



## bradzx (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry for not answer back for long time cuz still waiting new recharge plug for my laptop.  Anyway I don't think that will be same on news.  It just burst the light for few second.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 18, 2012)

Let's ask an expert...


----------

